# Getting jobs with 457 visa?



## venkperu85 (May 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Myself Ananth, I just have query in getting a new job.

I just reached Australia with subclass 457 visa, that was sponsored by a company. Now working in a IT company as a contractor.

Now I would like to switch to other company. I'm not sure whether I can use the existing visa or do I need to get a new visa sponsored by new company. Guide me please!


----------



## venkperu85 (May 7, 2012)

Guys, Can anyone help me?


----------



## Tiagozap (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi. I think you dont need another visa, only update your employer. I got a 457 visa for 4 year and my contract ia only six month. But you could get that info in the australian imigration website , in 457 sub class visa


----------



## venkperu85 (May 7, 2012)

Thank u so much Tiag...


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

You don`t need a new visa.


----------



## vsdendukuri (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Tiagozap, I am looking to come with 457 visa, I have a company who can process provided a confirmed job exists, could you guide me to your contractor, and can you help me finding some job, I am a CCIP - service provider, I am in to cisco networking, please drop details on vsdendukuri (at) hotmail (dot) com, can you help me??


----------

